# Calculating index on low gi diet



## lucy123 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi

I hope I ask this in a way which makes sense.

Does anyone know how to calculate the GI from a piece of food - can you do it from the nutritional info on the pack? 

e.g If I picked up a low cal cereal bar - could I find out if it was low gi or not?
Previously I was counting carbs and calories and used to look up the nutritional info on Tesco website - which was great. It doesn't seem so easy on the low gi to pick up something and to know if its okay.

I am really enjoying my new eating plan but want to venture out a bit with food now, other than just what is in Rick Gallops book.

Also when it comes to eating out, or having to eat out unexpectedly, it would  help to know if what i am having is naughty or not!

Thanks all


----------



## FM001 (Apr 18, 2011)

Not really sure about cereal bars or if you can tell if they are low gi by the labeling.  Products such as Burgen bread advertise themselves as low gi so they have to be below 55 on the index table to state this, this site http://www.glycemicindex.com/ gives a good explanation for the most common foods and there is a database where you can enter a product.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 18, 2011)

I've only seem the technique described by eating a uniform amount of food and then eating a uniform glucose load to baseline the food results against and then measuring BG.

Although I would also wonder in there is any correlation from nutritional content and the GI number.  Maybe someone good with statistics and with plenty of time could try? 

The Gretchen Baker book describes calculating your personal GI in month 9.


----------

